# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشاوره خصوصی تیک یا زنگ کنکور آخرین تصمیم تا اخر سال لطفا بیاید

## matinb

سلام بچه ها من میخوام تا اخر سال از یکی از این مشاورا استفاده کنم کساییکه اشنایی دارن یا باهاشون مشاوره داشتن لطفا کمک کنن

----------


## Faezeh95

سلام
من خودم کار نکردم ولی بعضی از دوستام از تیک راضی بودن....زنگ کنکورم تا چند روز پیش خودم میخواستم باهاشون کار کنم پشیمون شدم! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Narvan

> سلام
> من خودم کار نکردم ولی بعضی از دوستام از تیک راضی بودن....زنگ کنکورم تا چند روز پیش خودم میخواستم باهاشون کار کنم پشیمون شدم!


چرا پشیمون شدی؟
میخوام بدونم متوجه چیز خاصی شدی از این موسسه یا نه دلیل دیگه ای داشته؟

----------


## matinb

میشه بگید چرا پشیمون شدید


> سلام
> من خودم کار نکردم ولی بعضی از دوستام از تیک راضی بودن....زنگ کنکورم تا چند روز پیش خودم میخواستم باهاشون کار کنم پشیمون شدم!

----------


## Raha..sh

> سلام بچه ها من میخوام تا اخر سال از یکی از این مشاورا استفاده کنم کساییکه اشنایی دارن یا باهاشون مشاوره داشتن لطفا کمک کنن


من با تیک مشاوره داشتم و واقعا راضیم ازشون..قصدشون مثل خیلی از گروه های مشاوره‌ای دیگه سر کیسه کردن دانش آموزا نیست

----------


## matinb

> من با تیک مشاوره داشتم و واقعا راضیم ازشون..قصدشون مثل خیلی از گروه های مشاوره‌ای دیگه سر کیسه کردن دانش آموزا نیست


شما یعنی با تیک جلو رفتید تا آخر سال و به پزشکی همدان رسیدید

----------


## Raha..sh

> شما یعنی با تیک جلو رفتید تا آخر سال و به پزشکی همدان رسیدید


بله..من وقتی امتحان های نهاییمو دادم، تقریبا یه هفته رفتم سفر و بعدشم شروع کردم تا زمانی که کنکور دادم..حتی الان هم اگه سوالی داشته باشم مشاورم بهم کمک میکنه
یه نکته خیلی مهمی که باید بهش توجه کنید اینه که حتی اگه مشاور شما بهترین مشاور باشه ولی خودتون کم کاری کنید و به حرفهاش گوش نکنید هیچ فایده‌ای نداره

----------


## artim

دوستان اگه سوالی داشتین هزینه نکنین برای مشاوره من و دوستانی اگه باشن رایگان کمک میکنم بهتون تا جایی که بتونم برای مشاوره شخصی هم افراد کاربلد خواستین میتونم معرفی کنم
فقط لطفا برای مشاوره های تک جلسه ای نرین هزینه کنید تا حد توان رایگان کمکتون میکنم

----------


## Faezeh95

یه مکالمه داشتم باهاشون،شیوه پاسخ گویی شون اصن خوب نبود یعنی بد هم نبود ولی ی مشاور قوی میدونه چطور رفتار کنه که بتونه اعتماد جلب کنه...منم چون با چن تا مشاور کار کردم فهمیدم اونقدر مهارت نداره!البته این ی نفرشون بود ولی خب قرار نیست من ریسک کنم!!!منم برای جمع بندی میخوام ولی فعلا کسی رو پیدا نکردم!

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Raha..sh


بله..من وقتی امتحان های نهاییمو دادم، تقریبا یه هفته رفتم سفر و بعدشم شروع کردم تا زمانی که کنکور دادم..حتی الان هم اگه سوالی داشته باشم مشاورم بهم کمک میکنه
یه نکته خیلی مهمی که باید بهش توجه کنید اینه که حتی اگه مشاور شما بهترین مشاور باشه ولی خودتون کم کاری کنید و به حرفهاش گوش نکنید هیچ فایده‌ای نداره


شما از چه طرحی از این استفاده کردید ؟ 
طرح آبی خوبه؟_

----------


## Raha..sh

> _
> 
> شما از چه طرحی از این استفاده کردید ؟ 
> طرح آبی خوبه؟_


من از آبی استفاده کردم..میخواستم همه چی تکمیل باشه دیگه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Raha..sh


من از آبی استفاده کردم..میخواستم همه چی تکمیل باشه دیگه


چطوره ؟ می ارزه ماهی ۲۰۰ هزار تومان؟_

----------


## Raha..sh

> _
> 
> چطوره ؟ می ارزه ماهی ۲۰۰ هزار تومان؟_


من عملکرد خیلی از مشاورای دیگه رو از نزدیک دیدم و واقعا میتونم بگم کار این گروه و مشاورانش خیلی خوبه..به نظرم ماهی ۲۰۰ با همه چی خیلی به صرفه تر از مشاوریه که فقط برای یه جلسه ۵۰۰ ازت میخواد

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Raha..sh


من عملکرد خیلی از مشاورای دیگه رو از نزدیک دیدم و واقعا میتونم بگم کار این گروه و مشاورانش خیلی خوبه..به نظرم ماهی ۲۰۰ با همه چی خیلی به صرفه تر از مشاوریه که فقط برای یه جلسه ۵۰۰ ازت میخواد


سلام 
میگم با استفاده از برنامه وقتی فرم درخواست رو پر کردم چقدر طول میکشه زنگ بزنن 
و اینکه وقتی تماس گرفتن مشاورم زو خودم انتخاب میکنم؟ 
من میخوام حتما مشاورم رتبه برتر یه سالی باشه ولی نمیخوام رتبه برتر  رشته انسانی و ریاضی باشه ..._

----------


## Raha..sh

> _
> 
> سلام 
> میگم با استفاده از برنامه وقتی فرم درخواست رو پر کردم چقدر طول میکشه زنگ بزنن 
> و اینکه وقتی تماس گرفتن مشاورم زو خودم انتخاب میکنم؟ 
> من میخوام حتما مشاورم رتبه برتر یه سالی باشه ولی نمیخوام رتبه برتر  رشته انسانی و ریاضی باشه ..._


اون زمان وقتی من فرم پر کردم تقریبا دو روز بعد یکی از مشاورا زنگ زدن..من خودم چند نفر انتخاب کرده بودم و بهشون گفتم که  خودشون میگفتن که وقتشون آزاده یا نه..ولی الان نمیدونم چیکار میکنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Raha..sh


اون زمان وقتی من فرم پر کردم تقریبا دو روز بعد یکی از مشاورا زنگ زدن..من خودم چند نفر انتخاب کرده بودم و بهشون گفتم که  خودشون میگفتن که وقتشون آزاده یا نه..ولی الان نمیدونم چیکار میکنن


آها پس شما از قبل اسم مشاور ها رو انتخاب میکردید 
بعد وقتی تماس گرفتن بهشون میگفتید که فلانی و فلانی میخوام اونا هم میگفتن آزاده یا نه ؟ 
چون هر مشاور ۵ نفر بیشتر نمیگیره .
در رابطه با پولش به چه حسابی پرداخت میکردید ؟ 
مشاور یا خود تیک؟_

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Raha..sh


اون زمان وقتی من فرم پر کردم تقریبا دو روز بعد یکی از مشاورا زنگ زدن..من خودم چند نفر انتخاب کرده بودم و بهشون گفتم که  خودشون میگفتن که وقتشون آزاده یا نه..ولی الان نمیدونم چیکار میکنن


آها پس شما از قبل اسم مشاور ها رو انتخاب میکردید 
بعد وقتی تماس گرفتن بهشون میگفتید که فلانی و فلانی میخوام اونا هم میگفتن آزاده یا نه ؟ 
چون هر مشاور ۵ نفر بیشتر نمیگیره .
در رابطه با پولش به چه حسابی پرداخت میکردید ؟ 
مشاور یا خود تیک؟_

----------


## Raha..sh

> _
> 
> آها پس شما از قبل اسم مشاور ها رو انتخاب میکردید 
> بعد وقتی تماس گرفتن بهشون میگفتید که فلانی و فلانی میخوام اونا هم میگفتن آزاده یا نه ؟ 
> چون هر مشاور ۵ نفر بیشتر نمیگیره .
> در رابطه با پولش به چه حسابی پرداخت میکردید ؟ 
> مشاور یا خود تیک؟_


بله دقیقا..من از مشاور خودم پرسیدم که الان سیستمشون چجوریه..هر وقت جواب دادن بهتون میگم
هزینه رو هم به حساب خود تیک که میشه حساب دکتر قادری پرداخت میکردم( تمام هزینه ها میره به حساب ایشون از جمله خرید کتاب و کلاسها و ..)

----------


## L3Ili.m

نظرتون درباره موسسه آکا100 چیه؟
والا من یه سر ب سایتشون زدم خیلی خوشم اومد...فایل صوتی دلایل برتری موسسه شون رو هم ک گوش دادم ب نظرم فوق العاده اومد...هیچ کس تجربه ای از این موسسه نداره؟سارا همتی مشاور ویژه شون هست انگار..

----------


## Mariyana

برای تیک اگه مشکلتون صرف فقط برنامه ریزیه و حجم بندی مطالعاتی خیلی هم خوب اما انگیزشی دادن جزوه و حل مشکل درسی تو  مبحثی که داشته باشی و...نه اصلا من خودم این ماه گرفتم اصلا تمدید نمیکنم پشیمونم چون چندیدن بار به مشاورم گفتم مشکل دارم اما نه راهنمایی کرد نه جزوه وهیچی درصورتی که کلی ال بل فلان مبحث سرجمع انقدر فرمول راحته فقط اینا رو خودم زدم ثبول شدم ولی اصلا هیچی فقط کتاب و سی دی معرفی میکنند
اما برنامه ریزیشون خوبه من با اینکه طرح کاملشو برداشتم پیگیری روزانه هم اصلا نداشتن

----------

